# Any shipping forums dedicated to the River Mersey shipping



## nickjaxe (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all, I wonder are the any forums dedicated for shipping enthusiasts re the Port of Liverpool and the River Mersey.

Nick.


----------



## Tyne Turbine (Nov 21, 2012)

I find that the Ship Ais site useful for information on the Mersey via the applicable sub-section:

http://forum.shipais.com/


----------

